# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > حرفه ای: vs 2010 و sql 2012

## majidekazemi.7

سلام وخسته نباشید 
آیا میتوان روی w8  هم sql 2012  و هم vs 2010 نصب کرد ؟؟؟
آیا اجرا میشن هر دو ؟؟
در موقع ارتباط با هم مشکلی ندارن ؟؟
اگه میشه بگید که من باید چ کار کنم ؟؟
خیلی لازم دارم و فوریه.........
در انجمن گشتم نتونستم ج مناسب پیدا کنم.

----------


## salmah

سلام منم مشکل شما را داشتم جوابی پیدا نکردم تامجبور شدم  sql2012را نصب کردم ولی vs2010نصب نشدبرام
شما باید به چند نکته توجه کنید ۱ـاگرvs2010از قبل رو سیستمون نصب داریدحتما vs2010را به طور کامل با نرم افزارمخصوص اش uninstal کنید 
2ـباید الزاما vs2010 شما servicepack1باشد 
3ـاول sql2012را نصب کنید .بعدvisual studio
ولی نمی دونم برای ارتباط با هم مشکلی دارن یا نه
یا در نهایت sql2012 را با visual studio2013 نصب کنید

----------

